# No Front Brakes - Pads Scraping Rotors



## malachite (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey guys,

My GTO came with a front disk conversion. I wish I knew who manufactured the brakes. 
I have tried a few different pads and they all have a lip that scrapes the top of the rotor hat area highlighted below. It is impeding them from gripping the rotor surface, and my front brakes hardly work because of this. 
My mechanic is machining down my rotors, but I thought I'd pop in and see if anybody has had this issue or know where I can pick up a set of pads that may work with these rotors?


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Typically you would use a "D52" brake pad in OE style disc brakes of this era.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Call, “The Right Stuff”, they make many of these front disc conversion kits are very knowledge probably have whatever pads that you need...they are in Ohio I believe


----------



## malachite (Nov 10, 2020)

Very helpful! Thanks, guys! Going to go with Wilwood soon, but will check out these options in the meantime.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I went through this similarly. I just bought a 67 with this already done, and even though I had the receipt for the conversion from the PO, I called the company and asked specifically what rotors, calipers, and pads where used. The guy rattled off a bunch of numbers "Bendix, etc, etc", and I said okay, thanks, but what car are they from? He was frustrated by my question and said why did it matter?

Well if I'm stuck on the side of the road, three states from home, four months from now, I'll remember that my brakes are from a Firebird, but I definitely wont remember Bendix 1639-205, Dorman 678-90123, and Raybestos 476.

I went through this with my cam, too. It was a 4/7 swap, but that wasn't mentioned in the paper work or on the web anywhere, and I had the cam tag, too! 

I keep records of all of this. Just sold an old Vette and I provided a list of all of the mods to the new owner. The Vette brakes were manual but they were light
years better than the GTO


----------

